# Romney surges to even in PA...47(R) 47(O) in post Sandy poll



## Missourian (Nov 4, 2012)

> Published: Saturday, November 3, 2012, 11:56 p.m. Updated 8 hours ago
> 
> President Obama and Republican Mitt Romney entered the final days of the presidential race tied in a state that the campaigns only recently began contesting, a Tribune-Review poll shows.
> 
> The poll showed the race for Pennsylvanias 20 electoral votes locked up at 47 percent in its final week. Romney was scheduled to campaign in the Philadelphia area on Sunday, and former President Bill Clinton planned to stump for Obama on Monday. The campaigns have begun to saturate the airwaves with millions of dollars in presidential advertising.



http://triblive.com/mobile/m/287801...ennsylvania-president-lee-presidential-voters


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

Missourian said:


> > Published: Saturday, November 3, 2012, 11:56 p.m. Updated 8 hours ago
> >
> > President Obama and Republican Mitt Romney entered the final days of the presidential race tied in a state that the campaigns only recently began contesting, a Tribune-Review poll shows.
> >
> ...


it  a massive worry. obama loses pa and the whole election is over and romney is 45th president of united states of america


----------



## Missourian (Nov 4, 2012)

If Romney wins Pennsylvania I will dance a jig.

Literally,  I will dance a jig and post the video in this thread.


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

Missourian said:


> If Romney wins Pennsylvania I will dance a jig.
> 
> Literally,  I will dance a jig and post the video in this thread.


if romney does win pa then i think he win election with ease. it be awful sign for obama


----------



## California Girl (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > > Published: Saturday, November 3, 2012, 11:56 p.m. Updated 8 hours ago
> ...



Massive worry? 

Only if you're a democrat.

For the rest of us, not so much.

I may even join Missourian in that jig.


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 4, 2012)

The same pollster, a republican firm, had Romney up 4 a few weeks ago. This poll is going to prove to be an outlier in 2 days.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 4, 2012)

Quinnipiac: Obama Leads in Ohio, Pennsylvania Is Obama's

Quinnipiac: Obama leads in Ohio, Pennsylvania is Obama's


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

California Girl said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


well i hope your not dancing a jig tuesdeay night. we see but pa could go to the wire.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 4, 2012)

Missourian said:


> If Romney wins Pennsylvania I will dance a jig.
> 
> Literally,  I will dance a jig and post the video in this thread.



If Romney wins PENN, he'll be dancing a jig. Gangnam style.


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

AceRothstein said:


> The same pollster, a republican firm, had Romney up 4 a few weeks ago. This poll is going to prove to be an outlier in 2 days.


well sounds more promising. but again it a worry that clinton having to do four stops in pa on monday and romney going to be their today. means state in play.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



Why does this concern you so much?


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Quinnipiac: Obama Leads in Ohio, Pennsylvania Is Obama's
> 
> Quinnipiac: Obama leads in Ohio, Pennsylvania is Obama's


i hope they are right about pa. he must win that state to have a chance


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


because who becomes american president affects the rest of the world. simple as that


----------



## Sallow (Nov 4, 2012)

Every losing Republican goes to PA before the election.

And promptly loses PA.


----------



## Missourian (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > > Published: Saturday, November 3, 2012, 11:56 p.m. Updated 8 hours ago
> ...



It has to be totally demoralizing for Obama Supporters.

They attempted to spin Rommey's play for PA as desperation,  and the next day the polls show dead even in another supposedly "safe" blue Obama state.

Rommeys surge in Pennsylvania both negates and undermines Obamas razor thin lead in Ohio.


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > If Romney wins Pennsylvania I will dance a jig.
> ...


i be amazed if he did dance like that


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



Then keep up the concern. We are enjoying your concern.

Troll.


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

Missourian said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...


it a worry as the fact romney going to pa and clinton doing four stop their is no doubt a bad sign really


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


i am not a concern troll. this is what people do when they don,t like your views. they follow a wum and stick to it.

how can i be a troll when i talk about range of issues include arsenal game at man united game. idiot


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Every losing Republican goes to PA before the election.
> 
> And promptly loses PA.


well i hope your right but is worry clinton having to do four stops their on  monday


----------



## California Girl (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



Romney will be a fine President for the world. Your fear of him is misplaced. He's a good guy.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Quinnipiac: Obama Leads in Ohio, Pennsylvania Is Obama's
> ...



Why do you say that?


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 4, 2012)

Missourian said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



1 poll, that is an outlier from the rest, showing a tie. Not worried at all


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

Truthseeker420 said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...


because without pa it be almost impossible to win. he need to win ohio, wi,co,mi,iw and nv  and nh. he have to win seven states. very tough

if romney won pa, al he would need ohio at all really


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

AceRothstein said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...


well i am . because when i see clinton doing four stops in pa on monday and romney their today , it shows me in very much in play

obama team need fight for that state just as much as ohio, wi,nv and mi.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



You do realize that Romney and Obama are actually almost on the same page on foreign policy, right? I don't see why you're so scared of Romney. Stop believing the bullshit your media tells you. Seriously.


----------



## J.E.D (Nov 4, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Every losing Republican goes to PA before the election.
> 
> And promptly loses PA.



Yep, and the fact that Romney is in PA instead of OH is telling. They figure they've lost OH, so they're trying to make up for it with PA --  which they will not win. Romney is toast.


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

California Girl said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...


i know their are same page as abord but they differ with their domestic views. but whoever wins i am sure the whole country will get on with their lives


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

JosefK said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Every losing Republican goes to PA before the election.
> ...


i am not sure that true. if they though ohio was toast why spend all day their friday virtually. i think pa in play and obama got to fight tooth and nail to win their


----------



## J.E.D (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Obama should certainly fight for PA and every state for that matter; but Romney focusing so much on PA is not a good sign for his campaign.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 4, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Every losing Republican goes to PA before the election.
> 
> And promptly loses PA.



PA expects Rs to give them a last ditch attempt, they do it everytime and lose everytime.  Romney might win two battleground states, might...


----------



## candycorn (Nov 4, 2012)

Missourian said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



Not desperation on Romney's part.  

There are no more ad-buys to make in the true swing states now that local races are spending their war chests (that wasn't happening 6-8 weeks ago).  So he and Obama are spending money in other states now.  

Watch.
Learn.
Grieve.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 4, 2012)

JosefK said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



I agree.


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...


well true. but pa is on and fact obama sent clinton their is sign they know battle on their.


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...


to be fair romney only in pa once over next two days so not sure focusing on it. but fact he their suggests they know that state is on for them. so obama team got to fight tooth and nail for it


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



They're both fighting for every state.  That's why this is such a good presidential race, I love this.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



Our domestic policies have jack shit to do with you, as a non-American. Your 'support' for Obama is baseless - and laughable.


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


very true. it why its so close


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

California Girl said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


well they do as a good ecnomey in america is good for the rest of the world


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



If the Dems thought they had to fight tooth and nail for PA, Obama would be spending more time there instead of going to VA and FL.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



I tink they are both fright tooth and nail in all state, so fright tooht and nial in pa no big deal their


----------



## Missourian (Nov 4, 2012)

On Drudge this morning,  Romney ahead in MI too.

 Who are you most likely to vote for in the Presidential election -Democratic President Barack Obama, or Republican Nominee, Governor Mitt Romney, another candidate, or are you undecided?

Republican Nominee Mitt Romney 46.86% President Barack Obama 46.24% Another candidate 4.94% Undecided 1.96%

Foster McCollum White Baydoun (FMW)B, a national public opinion polling and voter analytics consulting firm based in Michigan


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


fuck off with the pisstake. sad person


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

Missourian said:


> On Drudge this morning,  Romney ahead in MI too.
> 
> Who are you most likely to vote for in the Presidential election -Democratic President Barack Obama, or Republican Nominee, Governor Mitt Romney, another candidate, or are you undecided?
> 
> ...


well if he lost mi and pa then its a landslide for romney.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Missourian said:
> ...



How many events is Clinton doing in PA?


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 4, 2012)

Missourian said:


> On Drudge this morning,  Romney ahead in MI too.
> 
> Who are you most likely to vote for in the Presidential election -Democratic President Barack Obama, or Republican Nominee, Governor Mitt Romney, another candidate, or are you undecided?
> 
> ...



You should grow some cherry trees, you'd do an excellent job harvesting them.


----------



## J.E.D (Nov 4, 2012)

RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 State Polls

New Hampshire	WMUR/UNH 	Obama 48, Romney 48	Tie
Iowa	Des Moines Register 	Obama 47, Romney 42	Obama +5
Florida	TBT/Herald/Mason-Dixon 	Romney 51, Obama 45	Romney +6
Florida	NBC/WSJ/Marist 	Romney 47, Obama 49	Obama +2
Ohio	NBC/WSJ/Marist 	Obama 51, Romney 45	Obama +6
Wisconsin	PPP (D) 	Obama 51, Romney 48	Obama +3
Pennsylvania	PPP (D) 	Obama 52, Romney 46	Obama +6
Michigan	PPP (D) 	Obama 52, Romney 46	Obama +6
Minnesota	PPP (D) 	Obama 53, Romney 45	Obama +8
Washington	PPP (D) 	Obama 53, Romney 46	Obama +7
California	Field 	Obama 54, Romney 39	Obama +15


----------



## copsnrobbers (Nov 4, 2012)

*Romney is going to win this election.*


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

candycorn said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


four i think according to ed henry


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

JosefK said:


> RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 State Polls
> 
> New Hampshire	WMUR/UNH 	Obama 48, Romney 48	Tie
> Iowa	Des Moines Register 	Obama 47, Romney 42	Obama +5
> ...


some polls for obama better then others. but for me these are states he got to fight for as his life depends on it
ohio,pa,mi,wi and nv. simple as that


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> *Romney is going to win this election.*


you might be right their


----------



## candycorn (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



So basically one day of campaigning by an ex president.  Hardly an effort.


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

candycorn said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


but fact he having to do four stops their is still a worry in itself that state still very much in play

look i am nervious and know this is fight to the line. four national polls are virtual tie at the moment. this is a fight to the finish


----------



## OCA (Nov 4, 2012)

JosefK said:


> RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 State Polls
> 
> New Hampshire	WMUR/UNH 	Obama 48, Romney 48	Tie
> Iowa	Des Moines Register 	Obama 47, Romney 42	Obama +5
> ...



I was just about to post that since Realclear is the only unbiased site out there and as we can clearly see Tues. night will be ugly for the Mormon.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



You seem to be made nervous that if you type the word "silly" that the other letters on your keyboard will think you're playing favorites with the "L" key.  I'll be glad when JRK is back.


----------



## OCA (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



Its called shoring up and the pres has enough cash on hand to do it.


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

OCA said:


> JosefK said:
> 
> 
> > RealClearPolitics - Election 2012 State Polls
> ...


well not sure it be ugly yet. their national poll has obma on 47.3 and romney on 47.2. it very close at the moment and could go either way


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

OCA said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


true but i think they should have sent obama their over last few weeks just in case. i think they can,t take any of midwest states for granted. otherwise they will get their arses bitten for it


----------



## OCA (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> OCA said:
> 
> 
> > JosefK said:
> ...



I get a kick everytime someone mentions the "national vote" as if it matters. You do remember a little thing called "the electoral college", right?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > *Romney is going to win this election.*
> ...





And you were doing so well there for awhile..


----------



## OCA (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> OCA said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



Friend i'm gonna have to ask that you "shore up" your typing a little bit, your posts are nearly unreadable and jibberish.


----------



## longknife (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh my goodness but the Looney Left sounds desperate!

They're out for REVENGE!!!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



well, if he already their, he might as well make for stops their as he is already their. is fright to finnish, so migth as well tri.


----------



## Salt Jones (Nov 4, 2012)

longknife said:


> Oh my goodness but the Looney Left sounds desperate!
> 
> They're out for REVENGE!!!!!



The revenge bit won't work for Mitt.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 4, 2012)

AceRothstein said:


> The same pollster, a republican firm, had Romney up 4 a few weeks ago. This poll is going to prove to be an outlier in 2 days.



Yes, is was the calm before a storm???


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > copsnrobbers said:
> ...


what. just saying it could go either way


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

OCA said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > OCA said:
> ...


i don,t think they are that bad. But my spelling gets worser then i rush my posts


----------



## OCA (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> OCA said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



Really? Seriously?


----------



## California Girl (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



Why the fuck are you 'nervous'? It's not your election, it's not your country... you're just a fucking moron.


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

AquaAthena said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > The same pollster, a republican firm, had Romney up 4 a few weeks ago. This poll is going to prove to be an outlier in 2 days.
> ...


well anyway pa a massive state


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

OCA said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > OCA said:
> ...


look i am dyslexic. so my posts never going to be perfect. but to say they are unreadable it just going way over the top


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

California Girl said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


so because i am not american i can not care what happens. What a very stupid thing for you to say


----------



## California Girl (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



Again... it's not your election. You have nothing to fear from a Romney presidency. Stop behaving like a prat.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



texas massive state to. and alaska. what is point/


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


i mean as a swing state


----------



## OCA (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



You are not American? Really you just need to shut the fuck up.


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

California Girl said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


stop calling me a prat. you idiot. i will fear romney if like bush he goes to war in the middle east. but i might be wrong and hope he does not follow neo -cons.


----------



## OCA (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> OCA said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



Just some properly formed sentences is all i'm asking, I can figure out the copious spelling errors.


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

OCA said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


why should i shut the fuck up. just because i am not american. what your saying is i have no free speech on this because i don,t live in your country. how very sad of you to say that and shows a total  lack of awarness.


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

OCA said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > OCA said:
> ...


go away now.  Abuse me all you like . But i won,t deal with sad pathetic people like you who just go and abuse people on a internet message board


----------



## OCA (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> OCA said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



No you can prattle on all you want but you need to realize your opinion carries no weight same as if I offered an opinion on an election in France.


----------



## OCA (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> oca said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



lmfao!!!!!!!!


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

OCA said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > OCA said:
> ...


well i don,t agree . I think their thing called free speech where people can have their voices on whatever election taking place across the world


----------



## California Girl (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> OCA said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



True... but... most of us doing get 'nervous' about the outcome of another country's election... you're rather hysterical.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> OCA said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



you tink people have freee speech in election in iran and nort korea? gud luck with dat.


----------



## jillian (Nov 4, 2012)

Missourian said:


> If Romney wins Pennsylvania I will dance a jig.
> 
> Literally,  I will dance a jig and post the video in this thread.


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

California Girl said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > OCA said:
> ...


nope. i have every right to be nervious about anything i want.  no law against it


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > OCA said:
> ...


well they should do and the fact they do not is very sad thing indeed


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



aww, are you concerned?


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


fuck your pisstaking. yes i  do care.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



Happily, you are right... there is no law against abject stupidity. But it really isn't an intelligent way to live. It is, however, your choice to live in stupidity.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



concern troll says what?


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

California Girl said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


i think it you are the person living in stupidity for saying someone should not care about us election because they are not american. that is just beyond stupid and shows total lack of awarness or any smart thinking


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


go away troll


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



concern troll says go away troll and doesn,t leave

concern troll is confused


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


i just won,t allow troll like you bully me off the board. i am not a troll and that that,. but i won,t engage with you anymore. so bye wanker


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



yu jsut maad thet we figger aout you fake concearn troll whoo fake sydexia when convinent


----------



## decker (Nov 4, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


i am telling the truth. just wont, stand for bullshitter troll lying shits like you. bye twat


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



you not gud lair either

you shure you not truthmatter


----------



## jillian (Nov 4, 2012)

decker said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...



*yawn* concern troll is borning


----------



## Dr Grump (Nov 5, 2012)

OCA said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Now, now, neither are you!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 25, 2014)

Missourian said:


> > Published: Saturday, November 3, 2012, 11:56 p.m. Updated 8 hours ago
> >
> > President Obama and Republican Mitt Romney entered the final days of the presidential race tied in a state that the campaigns only recently began contesting, a Tribune-Review poll shows.
> >
> ...




Actual result:

Obama +5.38 (Pennsylvania).


----------



## Missourian (Oct 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > > Published: Saturday, November 3, 2012, 11:56 p.m. Updated 8 hours ago
> ...



Bet those Pennsylvania union coal miners wish they could have a do-over of that vote.

Or should i say FORMER union coal miners....


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 25, 2014)

Facts are facts, and history is history.

It was fun reading your thread.


----------



## guno (Oct 25, 2014)

Missourian said:


> > Published: Saturday, November 3, 2012, 11:56 p.m. Updated 8 hours ago
> >
> > President Obama and Republican Mitt Romney entered the final days of the presidential race tied in a state that the campaigns only recently began contesting, a Tribune-Review poll shows.
> >
> ...


----------



## AceRothstein (Oct 25, 2014)

decker was such an awesome concern troll.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 25, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Facts are facts, and history is history.
> 
> It was fun reading your thread.




Did you have a point?

Feel free to go on the record and say all the polls are wrong and Democrats are actually going to hold the Senate,  instead of all the passive/aggressive thread resurrection.

I'll wait...


----------



## Nyvin (Oct 26, 2014)

Missourian said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Facts are facts, and history is history.
> ...



It's looking likely that the GOP will take the Senate


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 26, 2014)

Unlike the 'Conservatives' prior to 6Nov12, most of the Dems and liberals here have stated that the GOP will probably have 52 to 54 seats in the Senate in 2015. Reality is not one's enemy, lack of the acceptance of it is.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Oct 27, 2014)

Yepp. I have been predicting a GOP win in the mid-terms since January 14, 2014, for 10 months now, and I am a Democrat. Facts are facts and electoral history is electoral history.  Whether or not I like those facts is totally irrelevant.

That is what makes Democrats adults.


----------

